# Headlight Opinions and such



## Mixeplux.Se-R03 (Jun 13, 2003)

I've read many different articles on headlight bulbs and it majority it bounces between Sylvania, Philips and PiAAs. I'm just interested in everyone's opinion on which one is probably the best and such. I'm currently using some ebay bulbs. (FX) My friend recommended a upgraded version of my current bulbs. (Xd5), but what I see most people dislike the ebay items. I've seen many bright looking white bulbs in the street that are not HIDs. Which makes me wonder how much do I need to spend to get the same effect. Would the PIAAS I saw that cost 100 dollars give me that effect? I've seen Sylvania bulbs at Kragen, would some of those bulbs gimme the effect? Please let me know - thanks =)


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I have the Sylvania SilverStars that i purchased from autozone for $20 each. Now they may not be as good or as bright as $75 & up Piaa bulbs, but they're white & bright enough for me...


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

The $20 Silverstars are the best bargain in lighting. They actually outperform the PIAAs in most conditions.


----------



## WasKie (Jun 3, 2003)

Yeah I recomend the Silverstar's too they are really bright but I also love Eurolite I had these on my car for 2 years. These might be a little hard to find but here is a link:
http://importpartsplus.com/?site=products.php3&prod_id=2706

P.S shipping is free from this company but it could take 2 weeks.


----------



## Mixeplux.Se-R03 (Jun 13, 2003)

dam I need 9007 and they don't seem to have it =P


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm partial to Nokya hyperwhites. I got them from a local peed shop for like $50. I think most places who carry them have them for the same price.


----------



## Mixeplux.Se-R03 (Jun 13, 2003)

I found some Nokya purple - they any good?


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

silvania's site even offers a decent coupon...

http://www.sylvania.com/auto/silverstar.htm

on the bottom right of the screen 10 dollars off of a set of these (should cost around 40 bucks). wow.


----------



## Mixeplux.Se-R03 (Jun 13, 2003)

My friend's uncle told me that Silverstar is pretty bright, but they ain't that white. He said the xd5 or Eurodezign he got is probably better. What are you guys opinion on that?


----------



## Mixeplux.Se-R03 (Jun 13, 2003)

Lets just try to end this wit 1 question..
what come closes to the light Mercedes, BMW, Acura TL, and such gives out? the whiteness and the brightness. In another word what bulbs come closes to HIDs? =P


----------



## SkylineGTR (Apr 30, 2002)

I think the Nokya purples will pretty much resemble those..... I wanted the purples, but couldn't find them.


----------



## crazy4myb14 (Jan 20, 2003)

dont get nokya's. it melted my right side harness. had to go back to stock lights.

Ben


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that why everyone who get hyperwhite headlight bulbs should get upgraded wire harnesses


----------

